# Tallest building in your country



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

As you probably know 435-meters/1427-feet high *Milad Tower* in Tehran is already the tallest building in Iran, I think this is also the tallest one in the Middle East after Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

It is also good to mention the head of Milad Tower is the biggest of its kind in the world. Moreover, the largest revolving restaurant belongs to Milad Tower.


----------



## DoublEight (Feb 11, 2010)

In Indonesia, the tallest structure is Indosiar tower at 395 m. But its only a TV Tower.
The tallest building is Wisma 46 at 262 m.
The tallest proposed= there are very much supertall proposed in Indonesia(Jakarta), lets wait until all of them finished


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

all the best to any post that adds here but notice quotes of height with towers or buildings to the tip of a spike or aerial on top.....I am frustrated that here in Australia a building in one state has emblazoned on it's observation deck floor a height measurement for the top of a prong way above that deck......we all are proud of our tallest structures but one day I would like to see a diagram of them all lined up.......eyes will see reality more than illusions of grandeur .........


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sky Tower Auckland, New Zealand*

Top floor - 222 metres
Top of antenna - 328 metres


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

redbaron_012 said:


> all the best to any post that adds here but notice quotes of height with towers or buildings to the tip of a spike or aerial on top.....I am frustrated that here in Australia a building in one state has emblazoned on it's observation deck floor a height measurement for the top of a prong way above that deck......we all are proud of our tallest structures but one day I would like to see a diagram of them all lined up.......eyes will see reality more than illusions of grandeur .........


You're still so annoyed that Q1 is taller than Eureka? Someone had to build a supertall and Melbourne couldn't do it. Oh, and it's a spire, sunshine.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

in my opinion those things shown in the pics above are not buildings but structures.. 
and this thread is about "buildings"


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

CN Tower in Toronto.


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Russi, Moscow, 338,8 m


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

this thread is "Tallest building in your country" or "Tallest structure in your country"??

because 435m Milad Tower in Tehran, CN tower 553m *are the structures, not the buildings*.

And this is tallest building in your country by pinnacle height ; by spire height ; or roof height ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sky Tower, Bucharest. And it's a beauty!

Way too many threads like this have been made.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in Italy but I am Polish so:
Poland: Palace of culture and science
Italy:Unicredit Tower


----------



## Ferahim (Nov 14, 2011)

I think this

*Baku TV Tower**

Baku, Azerbaijan*

*HEIGHT:* 360m
*FLOORS:* 29 floors
*COMPLETION:* 1996
*ARCHITECT:* ?

The Azeri TV Tower (Azerbaijani: Televiziya Qülləsi), built in 1996, is a free standing concrete telecommunications tower in Baku, Azerbaijan. With a height of 310 metres (1017 ft), it is the tallest structure in Azerbaijan, and also tallest building in Caucasia. Actualy the height of this tower is 360m and 29 floors.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The tallest mas it 367m and the tallest building here in the Maastower at 182m.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

People still don't know the difference between a structure and a building? :nuts:

Q1 - 323m - Gold Coast, Australia









worldsbestpenthouse.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leebailey/4629478126/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

The debate rages, and the plethora of flagpoles down under contributes mightly to the debate. 

Q1 is clearly much taller than BMO 

Source: skyscraperpage.com


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

willis tower


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

building: Commerzbank Tower

structure: Berliner Fernsehturm


----------



## owenrita121 (Sep 23, 2012)

The Burj Khalifa, I win.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

First Canadian Place is as tall as 4WTC!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

elliot said:


> The debate rages, and the plethora of flagpoles down under contributes mightly to the debate.
> 
> Q1 is clearly much taller than BMO
> 
> Source: skyscraperpage.com


Well it isn't my fault you guys only build boring flat topped buildings. Get with the times. Spires aren't simply about giving a tower a bit of extra height. Anyway, argue it all you like, but CTBUH considers spires as part of the overall height therefore Q1 > BMO


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Ferahim said:


> I think this
> 
> Baku TV Tower
> 
> Baku, Azerbaijan[/b]



Girl, that aint no building.. *sigh*


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

elking said:


> Russi, Moscow, 338,8 m


haaha what? TAllest in Russia and in Europe: Ostankino Tele Tower 540m


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Tallest *building*, not structure.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Current tallest building in Indonesia is Wisma 46, 250m to rooftop. Total height of the building (plus antenna) is 262m.









source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Get with the times.


Hahaha, that's what they said in the 60s with the demolition of all the old buildings :lol:

Architecture is architecture, it should never have a time frame.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

In Singapore we have 3 towers tied at the same height of 280m due to height restrictions:
One Raffles Place

One Raffles Place by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

*UNITED OVERSEAS BANK PLAZA*

UOB Plaza by Kansk, on Flickr

*REPUBLIC PLAZA* 
DSC_3760-DSC_3756.JPG by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Well it isn't my fault you guys only build boring flat topped buildings. Get with the times. Spires aren't simply about giving a tower a bit of extra height. Anyway, argue it all you like, but CTBUH considers spires as part of the overall height therefore Q1 > BMO


LOL re: "get with the times". BMO circa 1975. Q1 circa 2005. I'll see if I can do the arithmetic. 

BTW, we're not totally immune to spires (boy there's a great a great chest-thumping architectural argument you got there). We have the rather ugly Trump, Brookfield and others. And the world's tallest thingamabob for more than three decades is pretty much a spire, no?

Nice try but you can do better if you put some thought into it.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> In Singapore we have 3 towers tied at the same height of 280m due to height restrictions:


that might change soon  seems like the restriction is lifted at least a bit. a 290m tower coming and the way is open for supertalls in the future :cheers:


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Petronas


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acerx (Nov 1, 2012)

highest building in belgium: zuidertoren 150m


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

Serbia - Usce tower, 115m roof, 141m antena.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

In Norway, the tallest "traditional" building is the Oslo Plaza, at 135 metres. 










However, there actually is one building that's taller: Haldentårnet in Halden. It's a factory tower, so it's not very widely known. This is the only picture I've found about it:









(Nexans.no)

Norway isn't exactly the prime country for tall buildings. We do have a couple of tall bridges, though. The pillars supporting the bridge across Hardangerfjorden are 210 metres tall. And if you look offshore, there's the mighty Troll platform, which was the biggest in the world when built in 1995. At 472 metres, it was once the tallest structure in Northern Europe, and is the biggest structure ever moved by man:



















Probably doesn't qualify as a building, though. Still cool nonetheless.


----------



## waldenbg (Feb 2, 2011)

The CN Tower in Toronto


----------



## Phoenyxar (Mar 4, 2012)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> And if you look offshore, there's the mighty Troll platform, which was the biggest in the world when built in 1995. At 472 metres, it was once the tallest structure in Northern Europe, and is the biggest structure ever moved by man:


 Is that the so called Platform "Beryl Alpha"? Saw a Nat Geo-documentary a couple of years ago about the largest oil platforms around the world and they also mentioned a platform (Beryl Alpha) which was casted during its transport and by that making it the largest thing ever to be moved by men. The information may not be entirely correct, but that's what I remember of it.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

^Nope, as far as I've seen it has always been named Troll A. Wikipedia mentions that it's the _tallest_ structure ever moved by man, but weighing more than 680,000 tons without ballast, I guess it is also the heaviest. No Google Search has come up with anything bigger. I guess the only close contender would be the largest supertanker ever constructed, _Seawise Giant_, which has a displacement of 646 000 tons.


----------



## BelgiumKanarie (Sep 5, 2012)

BELGIUM:








Zuidertoren 150m.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower, Vietnam, 345 m.

DSC_4093n by komasuvn, on Flickr


hieuhb said:


>


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

And the tallest building of the Benelux... The Maastoren in Rotterdam - 182,3 m!


----------



## Kellyy1024 (Feb 14, 2013)

Imperial Tower is the tallest building in India


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Commerzbank Tower 259m/ 850ft Frankfurt a.M. Germany


----------



## The Walking Dead (Sep 17, 2012)

*Vienna, Austria*

*Danube City Tower, ~250m* when completed



Himmelwärts said:


>


----------



## htddxb (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow Awesome images ...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

dexter2 said:


> Tallest structure:
> 
> Not existing - Warsaw radio mast (*358,55 m*). It was the *tallest land-based structure in the world* from 1974 to 1991 when it collapsed.
> It would have been surpassed in 2010 by Burj Khalifa.


Was actually 646.3m and overtook KVLY-TV mast (Nth. Dakota, USA - 628.8m). KVLY-TV mast has since reclaimed #3 spot of tallest structures.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

In my country - Czech Republic, there aren´t many tall buildings(I hope, it will change :bash - the tallest U/C (T/O actually) - AZ Tower in Brno - 111m



Senecas said:


> *AZ Tower 4. 2. 2013*


The tallest completed building is City tower in Prague -109m


----------



## dawid_v22 (Jan 26, 2013)

del


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

Depends on definition here:

Norway,

Troll Platform A (472m):



















haha, some of these oil and gas installations are massive!

From Wikipedia: "The Troll A platform has an overall height of 472 metres, weighs 683,600 tons (1,2 million tons with ballast)[1] and has the distinction of being the tallest structure ever moved by mankind."


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

For France, it would be the Eiffel Tower :


Tour Eiffel (5) par Steve Collin - [Coasterman], sur Flickr


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Saudi Arabia, Mecca clock tower | 600 M above the ground.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

tikiturf said:


> For France, it would be the Eiffel Tower :


That aint no building..


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ You're right. I guess it's Tour First for France.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, it is Tour First.



Avemano said:


> Tour First (renovated in 2011) in La Défense, 231m (spire), 225m (roof), 203m (last stage) :
> 
> 
> France - Paris/La Défense - La tour First (CB31) par Thierry B, sur Flickr
> ...


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Russia: 
Tallest Building: City of Capitals, Moscow - 301.9 m
Tallest Building UC - Federation Tower - 360 m
Tallest Structure - Ostankino Tele Tower - 549 m

Canada: 
Tallest Building - First Canadian Place - 298.7 m 
Tallest Structure - CN Tower - 554 m


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

from Ukraine the highest 
*Klovskiy 168 m** 48 fl*at this timelap
the next Skyscraper is *U/C* SKY Towers 210 m http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574939

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/658738/


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Kolony said:


> Russia:
> Tallest Building: City of Capitals, Moscow - 301.9 m
> Tallest Building UC - Federation Tower - 360 m
> Tallest Structure - Ostankino Tele Tower - 549 m
> ...


Actually the tallest building u/c is the Mercury City Tower as of now.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tallest (in height) structure in NL is the Gerbrandytower.









source and information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerbrandy_Tower


----------



## pvashikaran (Feb 26, 2013)

Imperial tower is tallest building in my Country in iNDIA


----------



## matras (Feb 26, 2013)

Вам понравится качественный надувной бассейн intex, предлагаемый нашим магазином.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Floreasca Sky Tower, Bucharest, Romania, 137m


----------

